# Does this sound ok to you?



## Bellini (Mar 30, 2009)

***please don't let this turn into an inside v outside debate blah blah blah***

Millie now goes out all day long when I am home. Otherwise she is locked inside the house.

On Sunday we popped out and left her outside but with the catflap unlocked so she can come into our conservatory when it rained and also to get her food/water etc that we'd left there (she was so happy playing out we didn't want to bring her in as normal).

The back door was locked (security reasons) so she can't get into the rest of the house. 

When we got home we found her curled up quite happily on the sofa in the conservatory although she was a little bit clingy for the rest of the evening as I guess she was confused as to why she was shut out and where we were (we were gone 2 hours or so).

So, my question is, since she's been going out on weekends/when we are home and is quite used to the catflap we were considering extending this to letting her out all day while we are at work (with the same set up - putting her food/water and litter tray in the conservatory with plenty of blankets on the sofas so she can snuggle down - she often sleeps in the conservatory normally as it's cooler than the rest of the house and the sofas are comfy.

In the summer, however, the conservatory can get up to 100 degrees so we will get a catflap installed in the glass conservatory doors so she can get into the rest of the house to snuggle down (also her food will go off quickly and it will be dangerous for her to be in there in that sort of heat for any period of time).

What do you think?

Also, do you have any experience of putting a catflap in a glass sliding patio door? Do we need a whole new piece of glass or does the glazier just cut a hole in the existing glass?

Thanks Bellini

(we bring her in when it is dark)


----------



## manicdeb (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi I've got the exact same issue - been letting sonny out while I'm in and want to get cat flap in conservatory (and also one in doors leading to conservatory) so that I can be in the rest of the flat without worrying someone is going to sneak in and pinch something (we have a lot of theifs in our area that take a chance and nip in through open windows and doors etc)

conservatory is fine for him staying in at present but in summer he will bake hence the need for cat flap back into flat also

I've heard a lot of conflicting advice about getting the cat flap in the glass - but the suppliers of the conservatory have told me they can do it but will charge me 200 quid which am not happy about (especially as I need 2 really)


----------



## maisey moo 12 (Feb 19, 2010)

My friend has one installed in her window. She paid about £20 for the cat flap and £150 -£200 for the window. It does depend on the size of the window and hers is about 6f x 4ft. She got it at mates rates though. So it doesnt seem a bad price i hate to say.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

We have a cat flap in the conservatory but we had it done in the brick work.
I have just enquired about one in the kitchen where it would be a full glass door like a conservatory door and they told me that the glass would have to be strengthened and would cost an extra £80.
In the summer the conservatory does get very hot but with a cat flap they can get out.
I don't close ours off to the other rooms,so they have access to some where cooler inside.
I want a cat flap put in the kitchen so in the winter i can keep the conservatory closed in the winter


----------



## thedeans (Apr 8, 2009)

if you have sliding doors i wouldn't have thought that you could have a cat flap as I don't think that they will slide past each other very well with a cat flap in the way


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

It *may* be possible with sliding doors. I the recess to the face of the glass is greater than the amount the flap stands proud, you should be ok. 

Another alternative would be to put the flap at the end of the static (non-sliding) pain furthest from the opening side, and place a 'stop' between it and the sliding pane, so that it opens a bit less. 

Another thing to consider is the presence of other cats in the neighbourhood. A collar or microchip activated flap might be worth considering. I'm a LONG way from being any kind of expert, but a few books I've read about cat behaviour have covered cases where a cat became really insecure once a flap was fitted, as it allowed neighbourhood bullies to invade the cats private space.


----------



## manicdeb (Oct 14, 2009)

Well I've spoke to 4 different glazers who all tell me they can't cut into the double glazed conservatory door glass I already have any therefore need to buy a new sheet of glass which they will cut and the prices have ranged from £200 to £300 fully fitted

Bearing in mind that I need 2 of these (as I need to allow Sonny from the yard to the conservatory and then from there in to the flat I just don't think its going to happen)

He's just gonna have to stay in while I'm out and be let out while I'm in


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

There isn't a wall that you can fit the flap into?


----------



## manicdeb (Oct 14, 2009)

Janee said:


> There isn't a wall that you can fit the flap into?


There is from the conservatory to the yard (and I've been on mybuilder.com to find a guy to do it) but there isn't between the kitchen and the conservatory.


----------

